

Rejected By Apple, iPhone Developers Go Underground - edw519
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/08/cydia-app-store

======
BRadmin
Great to see Jay, who's been there since the very beginning of iPhone
development, get some press here. From its humble beginnings when it was
battling Installer for jailbreak directory king, it's cool to see how far
Cydia (literally an apple eating moth) has come.

------
redcap
IANAL and haven't looked hard into the issue at all, but surely the Jailbreak
developers are in danger of being sued for some DMCA infringement?

(ref xbox mods for ppl who want to play Japanese games)

------
nwjsmith
But seriously, anyone know what theme that is (in the article photo)?

~~~
erso
It looks like a hand-rolled combination of Deep and Illuminous, with some
extra icons thrown in.

